# Why do my rats eyes bulge?



## xolilyandnonaxo (Jun 6, 2012)

Why do my rats eyes bulge?


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Its called Boggling if its like a repetitive bulging it means they are happy


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Boggling is when they bulge their eyes (some even vibrate their eyes a bit), it happens when a rat is happy of content. You should be proud you make your rat so happy, haha.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Rats' eyes naturally stick out to begin with—this allows them to watch for predators more easily. Boggling happens when a rat is bruxing (grinding its teeth together to wear them down—they do this when they're happy and content, and also when they're stressed), because a couple of the jaw muscles run right behind the eyeball, so that when the rat uses its jaws in just the right way, the eyeballs get pushed out.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

And sometimes they are just natural born weird look'in. This is my passed Iddy. I miss her much.


----------

